# What are good vitamins/amino acids for anxiety?



## random101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Main Question: What vitamins/amino acids are good for anxiety (foggy thinking) and won't make me so calm I won't be motivated to socialize?

Currently I am taking Verde Botanica's rhodiola rosea and energy reserves. Each day I take one supplement from each product. Rhodiola rosea I personally think is essential/powerful herb to help your body deal with anxiety and stay in homeostasis. Besides that I usually take a TBL spoon of apple cider vinegar 2-3 times a day. Recently, I have been looking into amino acids and vitamins for helping with anxiety/sociability. Sometimes in social situations (especially alone) I have trouble with thinking about what to say. When I'm with a friend I can think of an infinite amount of things to talk about, but when in a group of unfamiliar people I sometimes have a foggy mind. I mean it can get so bad that I just can't think of anything to talk about.

I have tried an Amino acid called L-Theanine, which seems to calm me down, but makes me feel like a monk. It may calm, but takes away from the social aspect to an extent, which I enjoy. I just want to have enough anxiety to give me a boost and use to my advantage. I don't want anxiety that is prolonged with a high intensity.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Several: Taurine, PharmaGABA, Calcium/magnesium/zinc combo...


----------



## electrocutee (Jan 17, 2010)

Try a something containing the B group vitamins for anxiety or stress. I've taken a B complex multi vitamin and found it to be effective for lowering my anxiety levels.


----------

